

The Pinball Wizard - kryptiskt
http://www.filfre.net/2013/02/01/

======
juan_juarez
Wikipedia[1] says he's now at Google. Does any great programmer end up not
working for them?

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Budge>

